# The Legend of Edward Bottlehands



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 11, 2021)

*NEWS ALERT !!! TaG has been found!*

After several days on the run, *Tatiana A. Gordeeva* aka _TaG_ aka _The Thereminator_ has been found, safe and sound, in a small cafe near her hometown. She looked rested, relaxed and, at that moment, in full possession of her mental faculties.

When asked, she said that she had to take some time away from the grinding schedule imposed by evil Soundiron to meditate, resource herself, become whole again and create a new piece of music.

She also added that her new piece will be announced soon but she already revealed to this journalist that it is somehow _strangely related to liquids again._ After what she had to go through with _The Bottle_ recently, one can only wonder why she's ready to take such a risk... again.

But apparently that's how she flows and TaG is bound to surprise us again, so stay tuned folks...

Uber Nemo, for _The Castle News_

----- End of article - Photo attached -----​





---






True story! The track was created _exclusively _with *Soundiron's Steel Bottle**! *






I'm just the messenger here... The poor boy, christened Edward, was born this way. Or maybe he was made? Nobody knows exactly, but he had bottles instead of hands. Yes, bottles!!

Now imagine. Not nice, yet fragile, fancy glass bottles, mind you, but a pair of those ugly steel bottles like the ones used by sporty people or athletes in need of fast hydration. So vulgar, he felt. Edward was a _very _sophisticated boy!

Every time he knocked his hands they made these awful sounds that finally got him the nickname *Edward Bottlehands*, a sobriquet that he hated viscerally.

He disliked it so much that, over time, he decided to compensate for it and use his "hands" to make music, yes music! Not any music but the most beautiful, ethereal, angelic music you would have ever heard.... all coming out of his steel bottle hands!
Just listen...


----------



## Boupo (Jun 11, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I'm just the messenger here... The poor boy, christened Edward, was born this way. Or maybe he was made? Nobody knows exactly, but he had bottles instead of hands. Yes, bottles!!
> 
> Now imagine. Not nice, yet fragile, fancy glass bottles, mind you, but a pair of those ugly steel bottles like the ones used by sporty people or athletes in need of fast hydration. So vulgar, he felt. Edward was a _very _sophisticated boy!
> 
> ...



Beautiful sounds, melding well together! Very cinematic character - would easily accompany a scene in some fantasy movie... Would be great to have a principal motif - a theme that listeners could relate to more. Overall, I like it lots and shall certainly look up your other pieces!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 12, 2021)

Boupo said:


> Beautiful sounds, melding well together! Very cinematic character - would easily accompany a scene in some fantasy movie...


Thank you for listening! When, in the coming days, it will be revealed how Edward produced this piece you, and others, might be quite surprised. 

If you like this style you might also enjoy my recent _Shamanka suite_ (soon to be completed). My other pieces all have very different styles. I see that you're new here so Welcome! and enjoy! You will find many very experienced, knowledgeable professionals to help you on this forum!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 12, 2021)

I wonder who Edward B could be.  He does sound a lot like Tatiana G. Maybe something she had bottled up inside for a long time and needed to pour out?

But all this talk of bottles makes me uneasy. Have you been hitting the bottle again, TaG? 
That is a very unusual source for sounds, even for you.

Seriously, though--it's beautiful. Really nice work. Hitting the bottle seems to suit you.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 13, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Seriously, though--it's beautiful. Really nice work! Hitting the bottle seems to suit you.


Thank you for listening and for your nice  comments! Edward will be happy!

I tried to resist and stay away from the damn bottle as much as I could but you know...with my "heritage", it's very VERY hard!


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 13, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> . . .Maybe something she had bottled up inside for a long time and needed to pour out?
> 
> But all this talk of bottles makes me uneasy. . .


This is jarring--Edward needs to put a lid on it; he seems to be going to pot.
Or is Tatiana merely a vessel? She has certainly urn'd it. . .


*btw, Tatiana, yet another lovely contribution to your burgeoning oeuvre


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 13, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> This is jarring--Edward needs to put a lid on it; he seems to be going to pot.
> Or is Tatiana merely a vessel? She has certainly urn'd it. . .
> *btw, Tatiana, yet another lovely contribution to your burgeoning oeuvre


@Double Helix you really _crack_ me up!  
And thank you for your nice comment about my _oeuvre! ❤️ _


----------



## Rich4747 (Jun 13, 2021)

Interesting and Unique, I also enjoyed Stupa, Tag, Tetraktys and Ogoy.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 14, 2021)

Rich4747 said:


> Interesting and Unique, I also enjoyed Stupa, Tag, Tetraktys and Ogoy.


Thank you so much for listening and for your kinds words, not only about this track, but also the other ones you mention. Too few people go beyond the featured track and many therefore miss the opportunity of discovering other interesting tracks by the same artist. Thank you for being different! Much appreciated!! ❤️


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 15, 2021)

Now it all makes sense: Sound--Iron. Sound--Steel Bottle. 

Much better than their previous library Sound--Farts. However, I do admit I would like to hear a TaG version of *Flatulus.* You can make anything sound beautiful.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 15, 2021)

:D


----------



## Number Six (Jun 15, 2021)

TWO bottle libraries!!! That's just too weird!

@Tatiana Gordeeva & @Kuusniemi : are you drinking buddies?


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 16, 2021)

Number Six said:


> TWO bottle libraries!!! That's just too weird!
> 
> @Tatiana Gordeeva & @Kuusniemi : are you drinking buddies?


We probably should be... :D


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 16, 2021)

Dear friends, I'm writing to you from an undisclosed location, in hiding, away from the evil corporation that is Soundiron. The things they forced me to do... I simply cannot describe... And this _Steel Bottle_ thing! That was the last drop!!

Anyway I just wanted you to know that I'm safe (for the moment) and that I follow the forum. I also wanted to thank everyone for their support during these difficult times and also reply to some of you:

@TigerTheFrog : Been there and done that with my piece _Bladderna _on my YouTube channel_._ You cannot get more scatological than that! And honestly this _Flatulus_ suggestion smells bad, like a trap! I'll stay away.

@Kuusniemi : This is not _mere _coincidence! We were meant to meet. At one point _everyone_ is attracted to _The Bottle_. I enjoyed your libraries. And your dedication to explore sounds. Bravo!

@Number Six : No, we're not "drinking buddies" as you say (yet). I prefer to drink alone, thank you! Speaking of which... I have to go now...Ciao!

--
Tatiana A. Gordeeva, composer - website (being reworked now) Soundcloud _Vimeo_ YouTube Facebook https://www.linkedin.com/in/tatiana-a-gordeeva-7163581a2/ (LinkedIn) Behance https://acwc.ca/members/tatiana-gordeeva/ (ACWC) *https://vi-control.net/community/search/736674/ (VI-Control)*


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 16, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> @Kuusniemi : This is not _mere _coincidence! We were meant to meet. At one point _everyone_ is attracted to _The Bottle_. I enjoyed your libraries. And your dedication to explore sounds. Bravo!


Thanks!


----------



## Soundiron Team (Jun 16, 2021)

Excellent work, Tatiana! Great job with always making your posts and music entertaining as always!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

This is a seriously cool way of presenting a new instrument and a demo track. Congratulations @Tatiana Gordeeva and @Soundiron Team for picking the right composer for the job!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 18, 2021)

I asked these two young women why they were so happy and they said they were longtime lurkers on VI:Control and were very relieved that their idol TaG had finally been found. (The one on the left was a "Stupa" fan, the one on the right was partial to "Ogoy.") 

They were heading off to toss down some Mimosas to celebrate.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you all ❤️ for your genuine interest in my well-being and your kind support during these trying times.  While in voluntary isolation (no, *they* did not catch me! ), and after I left _The Bottle_ behind,  I was able to reflect on my life and compose some more music (as you will discover later today) with the help of a good friend. Again, a HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL for sticking with me !!! ❤️ 

P.S. OK, that was fun! Now it's time to get back to more serious stuff. Tatiana.


----------

